# people.



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

thanks it felt good venting. i'm feeling better now


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Good gracious - there's alot going on here and I'm not sure what sort of help you are looking for other than sympathy of course - I have battled with depression so I know how miserable that is and worse so for you because it seems your GP is not taking you seriously. 4 years does seem a very long time to arrive at a diagnosis - I'm assuming that you have had all the usual tests - colonscopy and the like? I suppose IBS can be hard to diagnose - its more a question of "if it isn't X or Y then it must be Z" - though I understand there are markers or summat that they look for.You'll have gathered that, fortunately for me, IBS does not play a big part in my life anymore - mine, I'm convinced was brought on by stress and over-anxiety about my physical health which was part and parcel of my depression - here it sounds more like your depression is reactive to your poor physical health but I'm guessing cos obviously I don't know you from a hole in the head!!!!!Have a read and research on other parts of the boards - folk here have turned their lives around with dietary supplementation and lifestyle overhaul - so stick around.Sue


----------



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

thanks i was just feeling lousy before. i feel better now, but yes there's a lot going on and no the doctors havent actually done much testing. according to their logic, in the end i'll have to rely on meds and w/e so testing doesn't seem important to them. however, i believe that using treatment and going about with a wrong diagnosis is more detrimental than anything else really. i just wish they'd focus more on my pelvic floor muscles, but i found on this forum some ideas about what to do about that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Mark (Overitnow) is a good port of call - he's living a much better than "normal" life with lots of supplementation and the like - I'm sure you've read lots of his posts on other parts of these boards.w/e - sorry - you've lost me ??????Pelvic Floor muscles - whats up - is that after childbirth or summat?I'm sure you are right - a good mental attitude can work wonders. I have a wonderful mate Sue - with MS - she always says "well MS will have to learn to live with me - rather than t'other way round". Perhaps we can all take something from that.All the bestSue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi PostmortemI am sorry you were feeling so down, but glad you're feeling better now.Pelvic floor dysfunction can cause chronic constipation -- in this case the pelvic floor muscles are not working in harmony: the muscles that should tense up relaxes and those that should relax tense up; or they are not tensing up or relaxing when they should. As the other poster said on the other thread, there's physical therapy for this and it can work very well (I know someone who has D from PFD, in which case the pelvic floor muscles are too weak to hold the BM's, and this person has made great progress since the therapy). There are also other causes of chronic constipation that you might need to urge your dr. to rule out. For example, some people have a longer than usual colon -- while some may experience mild or no symptom at all, others may experience severe constipation and pain.Another thing to rule out is the shape of the colon -- people with a "tortuous/twisted colon" can also experience chronic constipation -- because of the shape of the colon, the BM's are pushed towards a side of the rectum wall, instead of along the rectum.If your current dr. is not listening (as dr.s they shouldn't think it's all in the patient's head), I would really consider getting a second opinion or finding another dr. all together. There are good dr.s who listen to the patient and who can get you the necessary tests for a proper diagnosis.*Eh? just saw that you deleted the original post, which is OK and I totally understand... LOL, anywho, since I spent quite some time typing, I'll just put this here anyways







. All the best to you!  *


----------



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

SueV said:


> Hi PostmortemI am sorry you were feeling so down, but glad you're feeling better now.Pelvic floor dysfunction can cause chronic constipation -- in this case the pelvic floor muscles are not working in harmony: the muscles that should tense up relaxes and those that should relax tense up; or they are not tensing up or relaxing when they should. As the other poster said on the other thread, there's physical therapy for this and it can work very well (I know someone who has D from PFD, in which case the pelvic floor muscles are too weak to hold the BM's, and this person has made great progress since the therapy). There are also other causes of chronic constipation that you might need to urge your dr. to rule out. For example, some people have a longer than usual colon -- while some may experience mild or no symptom at all, others may experience severe constipation and pain.Another thing to rule out is the shape of the colon -- people with a "tortuous/twisted colon" can also experience chronic constipation -- because of the shape of the colon, the BM's are pushed towards a side of the rectum wall, instead of along the rectum.If your current dr. is not listening (as dr.s they shouldn't think it's all in the patient's head), I would really consider getting a second opinion or finding another dr. all together. There are good dr.s who listen to the patient and who can get you the necessary tests for a proper diagnosis.*Eh? just saw that you deleted the original post, which is OK and I totally understand... LOL, anywho, since I spent quite some time typing, I'll just put this here anyways
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks! i really do appreciate your lengthy and informative post







"people with a "tortuous/twisted colon" <-- can that be found with a colonoscopy or endoscopy? this doctor does listen more than all the other doctors i've been to in the past. the other doctors were snobbish and insisted everything was in my head. with this doctor, he listens but it takes time to convince him to do tests and he likes to take the testing slowly while focusing on the meds. for some reason he feels the pfd tests are unnecessary and intrusive, but hopefully i can convince him. i'm just impatient i guess and i wish i could be better at keeping appointments. sometimes it's like i don't want to find out there's nothing wrong and that there's nothing that can be done.ugh, i have another GI test on wed. it's the transit study. i took a laxative yesterday. like everything i take and all things, it doesn't thoroughly clean me out so i feel it gargling in my stomach. it did most of the job yesterday and today, but i know that it will continue to work a bit throughout the week because that's how my stomach rolls. laxatives only do 3/4 the job the first 24 hours and then the remaining 1/4 will slowly work its way through. i'm scared it'll affect the test, but i really can't survive without my weekly laxative. otherwise i'd be so sick.lol, i should stop posting long things and then deleting them. it feels better to write out the words though and post it somewhere. idk. i guess that's what blogs are for.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

You post away PM thats what this is here for - sorry, in my "lingo" w/e stands for weekend - now I understand what you are saying and wish you well.Sue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Postmortem I'm so glad this dr. does listen to you! That's really nice  I know how you feel, though, about all the tests being not as fast -- it really is so frustrating -- hopefully with a lot of communication with them and a lot of nudging, they'll get to doing the tests in a more efficient way...And yeah, the "twisted colon" thing can probably befound with a colonoscopy... usually when it's super hard to insert the standard equipment, they'll know... (but they do have a more flexible tube or something that can complete the scope).No problem posting - that's was the forums are for ;-) . Do keep us in the loop!Cherrie


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Interesting what you say about a tortuous colon Cherrie - I had problems with the colonscopy - I remember being sedated and asking them to stop cos it was killing which they did. Of course that sent me into a blind flap but infact I have an extra loop in my descending colon (don't all shout at once - or you'll all want one) or lazy colon which is why there were problems insertig the scope. I'd not heard about these flexible ones - sounds interesting - infact I had a virtual colonscopy and nowt sinister was found.Sue


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

SueV said:


> I have an extra loop in my descending colon (don't all shout at once - or you'll all want one) Sue


Sue - I _knew_ you were different!Baz


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah I'm getting it pierced at "Extreme Piercing" in Stockport tomorrow.Sorry PM - back to your thread.Sue


----------

